# Part raw diet- help?



## Charmander52 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I want to try switching my almost 3-year-old GSD to a partially raw diet for various reasons, the largest being I'm hoping it will help his grass allergy. :crazy: I understand the percentages and all from the guidelines to an extent, but I'm horrible with numbers, so would anyone be willing to help me work out a possible meal plan for him?

About the GSD, Deeks: He's almost 3, about 94 pounds (but he'll lose a little over summer with increased activity), medium activity/energy level, not allergic to any foods as far as I know. I have a couple of pork livers that my parents didn't want, but beyond that I don't know what to get him.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm curious as to why you wouldn't just go full raw? If the dog is suffering from allergies, wouldn't you want to remove ALL the allergens full time? And not just part time?

There are tons of threads on here on raw feeding and some great stickies ... I'd advise reading some of these before you go any further ... they have TONS of information.

Good luck,


----------



## Charmander52 (Oct 21, 2011)

Kyleigh said:


> I'm curious as to why you wouldn't just go full raw? If the dog is suffering from allergies, wouldn't you want to remove ALL the allergens full time? And not just part time?
> 
> There are tons of threads on here on raw feeding and some great stickies ... I'd advise reading some of these before you go any further ... they have TONS of information.
> 
> Good luck,



Well, in short I don't have the money or storage space to go full raw. He isn't allergic to the kibble, just grass. He never had an allergic reaction until the spring thaw when all pollen broke loose, and unfortunately there is too much grass around here to be rid of all of it.  That's why I want to try giving him some raw mixed with kibble.

I have read through a bunch of the threads, so I understand the basics, but I'm having trouble with the numbers--how many pounds per day, etc. Math is not my strong suit.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

So are you trying to boost the dogs immune system?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Local raw honey helped Jax's pollen allergy. Worth a shot. But, changing to a raw diet to help an grass allergy isn't going to help, IMO.

As far as raw, contact rawdogranch.com. Lauri has a spreadsheet that will help you calculate percentages and has lots of info on her site.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I dunno Jax. I'd like to believe that a balanced, clean and fresh raw diet can boost the immune system thus possibly reducing the bodies reaction to allergens. Disclaimer:
I have no idea if there is anything out there to support that theory.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:shrug:Well we all have our opinions.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

What part of the MidWest are you in if you don't mind me asking?

I wouldn't mind helping you out and pointing out some good places for meat. I was spending approximately $1.67/lb on a 4 star dog food. Now, I manage to keep my costs to about $0.99/lb going raw. I also thought it would be more expensive, but it's truly not...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bee pollen has made a difference for Midnight.


----------



## Charmander52 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Local raw honey helped Jax's pollen allergy. Worth a shot. But, changing to a raw diet to help an grass allergy isn't going to help, IMO.
> 
> As far as raw, contact rawdogranch.com. Lauri has a spreadsheet that will help you calculate percentages and has lots of info on her site.


I don't know if it will help the allergy, either, but I figure it's worth a try. Plus I've been toying with the idea since I got him, so this seemed like a good excuse to go ahead and try it.  I'll check out the site; thanks!

Thanks for the honey and pollen suggestions. I didn't think of that, but I will definitely try it, too--to the health food store! llombardo, I guess in a sense I am trying to boost his immune system. Do you have any suggestions for other ways to do that?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Just a quick note - for honey to be most effective it should be local - within 50 km of your location!


----------

